# Excalibur Crossbow Questions



## IFLY4U (Feb 3, 2005)

*I just ordered a new 2005 Exocet and I have a few question because I don't know very much about crossbows. The Excaliburs require a flat nock instead of the half moon. Is there any problem with sanding the half moons flat? I found a bunch of Horton 2216 bolts on clearance at Wal-Mart and loaded up on them because they were $4 on sale for $.75 cents. Is there an easy way to cock a crossbow in a climbing treestand? What is the best target for crossbows? I would appreciate any other tips that you could provide me.*

NEVER PET A BURNING DOG!!!


----------



## Vectorman (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Fly Guy,  

I have an Excalibur and have done the same thing myself. I sold a Horton crossbow so I could buy the Excalibur but I had several bolts leftover. I used a grinder to flatten the nocks and have shot them many times without any problems.

Vectorman


----------



## leo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Congrats on your Excalibur*

Did you get it at the "nook"??

A suggestion for modifying arrows to a flat nock, make sure the end is square, and that you get the ends real smooth.

Even on the factory flat nocks (inserts) I do a lot of edge smoothing, as the serving is usually the weak part of the string and a sharp arrow nock edge will make short work of it

I don't recommend cocking a excal in the stand, unless you are using a "crankaroo" type device, but it can be done with a rope cocker it is very awkward to do and should be practiced from the stand at a safe height before trying in a hunting situation

The best target I have found for the field points is one called a "yellow hammer", I may have a pic of one if so I will add later



Enjoy your new bow, they can be addictive  

leo


----------



## PWalls (Feb 4, 2005)

I have shot a slew of arrows at the McKenzie Carbon Target that I got lst year. Can barely tell it. Arrows pull out pretty easily as well. I got it from Bass Pro in Lawrenceville. It's the orange one.


----------



## HuntinTom (Feb 4, 2005)

*Ifly4u*



> Is there an easy way to cock a crossbow in a climbing tree stand?


Welcome to the world of crossbows... I have an exomag and I can't cock it in my Summit climber - It's pretty much up to one shot and a climb down the tree for a reload - But, the good thing about those Excals is they are so accurate, the climb down is usually to track the deer


----------



## Ga-Spur (Feb 4, 2005)

IFLY4U , which model did you order and from whom? Did you order a kit with bolts; ects?


----------



## IFLY4U (Feb 4, 2005)

*My Crossbow*

I got the new 2005 model Exocet with the 200# limbs in camo. It replaced the Exomag. I only got the bow and quiver. I picked up 3 string cockers from Wal-Mart for $3 each and 35 Horton bolts for .75 cents each. I have a red dot scope that I am going to try before buying one of the Excalibur scopes. I bought it from Honest Johns Pawn Shop in Statesboro (912)681-1400. He is an authorized Excalibur dealer and had the best price that I could find. The bow and quiver was $400. It was $550 on other web sites. When you look on the web, don't confuse the 2004 175# Exocets with the 2005 200# models. I don't know if it is true or not but a fellow Excalibur owner told me that Excalibur put the Exomax limbs on the Exocet bow to increase the poundage.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Feb 4, 2005)

Good information , Thanks


----------



## TOW (Feb 5, 2005)

Actually all the newer Excaliburs use the very same set of limbs and now the new riser that allows a little more prebend in the limbs.

That is why the Exocet 200 made the ExoMag go bye-bye.

The ExoMax (225#) is basically the upgraded with a new riser ExoMag.

The difference is in the power stroke of the bows. 

In purchasing a new Exocet be sure that it is an Exocet *200*

I always cock my bow at the truck and uncock it at the truck or when I get home. 

I dont put an arrow in it for a walk in and out in the dark. That would be against the law. I do have an arrow in it for the walk in and out in daylight shooting hours. You just never know when an opportunity might arise.


----------



## IFLY4U (Feb 5, 2005)

*2005 model*

The 2005 Exocet 200 is model 2230 if there is any question about the one that you are looking at. I noticed several web site still selling the Exocet with the 175# limbs.


----------



## TOW (Feb 5, 2005)

The Excalibur line up ….. all with the same limbs..


*ExoMax* – 225# pull – 355fps – 16.5 power stroke – 6.5 pounds weight – overall length –39.5” – Arrow length 20” – Arrow weight 350 grain minimum –Realtree hardwoods finish – Dissipator bar 

*Exocet 200 * - 200# pull – 330fps – 15.5 power stroke – 6.4 pounds weight – overall length –38.5” – Arrow length 20” – Arrow weight 350 grain minimum –Realtree hardwoods finish – Dissipator bar 

*Phoenix * – 175# pull – 305fps – 14.0 power stroke – 6.3 pounds weight – overall length –37” – Arrow length 20” – Arrow weight 350 grain minimum –Realtree hardwoods finish – Dissipator bar 

*Vixen* – 150# pull – 285ps – 14.0 power stroke – 6.3 pounds weight – overall length –37” – Arrow length 20” – Arrow weight 325 grain minimum –Deerhide Brown finish - NO dissipator bar


----------



## IFLY4U (Feb 6, 2005)

*Damaged arrows*

Well, today was the first chance that I had to shoot my new crossbow and I have already learned an expensive lesson. DO NOT SHOOT AT THE SAME BULLS EYE WITH MULTIPLE BOLTS!!! The thing shoots so accurate that I destroyed 2 bolts with the first six that I shot.


----------



## kcausey (Feb 6, 2005)

*Bolt/Arrow question.*

I realize the bolts that come with the excalibur have flat nocks.  This is a big problem for re-fletching the bolts with a Bitzenburger.  My father has an Exomax and we'd like to fletch some bolts.  I know the threads on the nocks are for a pulling tool to screw into, but is there an adapter that can be screwed in as a nock?

Also....i have heard bolts are only bolts if they are bare, and are called arrows if fletched?


----------



## Ga-Spur (Feb 6, 2005)

Seems like that would be right .  So a lot of bolts are actually arrows boys.


----------



## confederate (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a Excalibur Exocet. It is a great Crossbow too. This past season was my first year hunting with a crossbow and I took 3 Deer. I found it easy to cock it in the stand using a rope cocker. I hunt out of a Summit Viper.


----------



## leo (Feb 7, 2005)

kcausey said:
			
		

> I realize the bolts that come with the excalibur have flat nocks.  This is a big problem for re-fletching the bolts with a Bitzenburger.  My father has an Exomax and we'd like to fletch some bolts.  I know the threads on the nocks are for a pulling tool to screw into, but is there an adapter that can be screwed in as a nock?
> 
> Also....i have heard bolts are only bolts if they are bare, and are called arrows if fletched?



http://www.excaliburcrossbow.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=1

Here is a link to the Excal forum, I have read the answer to your bitzenburger question over there, but can't recall the details, just ask or search for "bitzenburger".

I once read a defination of "bolt" vs "arrow" and a bolt was of a certian length and composition if I recall correctly, maybe TOW can help me with that defination, how about it WW

leo


----------



## TOW (Feb 7, 2005)

Leo and others.

The terms "arrows" and "bolts" are pretty well interchangable.

As I understand it they are called bolts if the do not extend past the riser. Arrows if the do extend past the riser.

Our crossbow arrows are 20" long as opposed to some vertical overdraw arrows that are 24" long. Not a whole lot of difference.


----------

